# Cost of Living



## RuanS01 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi

Im from South Africa and am moving to Madeira at the end of September. I just want to find out how the cost of living is in Madeira/Portugal?
If someone can help me with this.

Regards


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 2, 2009)

Try doing a google search or maybe ask in yahoo answers.


----------

